# So...Ive captured the universe...again!



## Markw (Oct 13, 2010)

So, you may remember This universe photo.  Ive done it again.  This time, from the inside of the universe, per se. .

Nikon D300s
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
Levels adjustment in CS5








Mark


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool Mark, what is it?


----------



## Babs (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks amazing. Well done! I love the first one on the other thread too. So inspirational too.


----------



## Markw (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Its oil ontop of water over a colorful towel. Extremely underexposed with a small drop of dawn dish detergent inside. Looong process to get one that worked. Here was my miserable setup:






Dont mind the flower. It blew off a nearby bush while I was shooting and I left it in there  Just to clarify, the colors are all from the towel. There was no coloring in the oil or water. Also, the photo is of a cluster of small "bubbles" less than 1/4" long.  they were sailing along one of the larger "bubbles".  So, the large bubbles you see in the pan are just from letting the oil sit and the bubbles aggregating.

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I see the Death Star.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Markw (Oct 13, 2010)

There are plenty more that go with this one from my little fiasco this morning.  Ill post them in their own thread and post a link here.

Mark


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 13, 2010)

Mark I can imagine you sitting at home and randomly all of a sudden HEY that would be cool and off you go to set up something. Way to be inventive.


----------



## Markw (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats exactly how it came about. Well, sort of. I was shooting some honeybees outside and noticed that everything in the background of most macro shots just ends up being a color. This reminded me, for some reason or other of This series of photos for whatever reason. Then I thought "hey..what if the colors were the backround of "bubbles" instead of put into the bubbles through coloring?" So..an idea was born. 

Mark


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 14, 2010)

Love this pic


----------



## Markw (Oct 14, 2010)

Continuation..with a little color 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/220989-hydrophobia-semi-pic-intensive.html

Mark


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm diggin' that high-tech shooting set-up Mark! I mean, that looks like a genuine Pyrex brand baking dish. And the bricks are factory-made bricks! And that cooking oil--I mean, shoot, that's the store-boughten kind!


----------



## Markw (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, totally not Pyrex either.  Got it from the dollar store. .  You like my nice little reflector sticking out of the right side?  Its made of tin pans (The disposable kind that are like $.30 each) all bent together. 

Mark


----------



## pdq5oh (Oct 15, 2010)

That IS a cool pic. I like the textured bubbles. Makes them look like planets.


----------

